# Relaxing



## Michiganpoultry25 (Jul 12, 2014)

Love my chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

.............


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine enjoy relxing on the grill. It is kind of funny seeing them there relaxing.


----------

